# Trolling lure question.



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting some of *these*. They come pre-rigged. 

My first question is that is it absoulutly necessary to have a wire leader on those? All of the lures I've been looking at are pretty expensive and I don't want to loose them because of wahoo and mackeral.

I noticed on a lot of offshore lures that there isn't a swivel or some means of attachment at the very front. Is it difficult to attach wire through the front hole and onto the hook?

Also, with the lure I posted above, would any blackfin/wahoo/bill/mackeral pass that up if they saw it. Those lures are in the mahi mahi catagory apparently, so I was just wondering.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Where and what are you fishing for? The lures you linked to are marketed toward new guys who don't know how to rig baits. rubbber ballyhoo won't last long through a good bite so buy lures and rig them yourself for dead ballyhoo. Trust no one when it comes to rigging your lures and try and go to a local tackle shop to get you pointed in the right direction. They can get you set up with some economy type lures like C&h brand, or ilander knockoffs. Try and get your hands on some properly rigged lures then rig yours the same. Good luck.


----------



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

*lures*

bombtosser hit on the head. get some mold craft soft heads the small ones for mahi and some blue and white isladers learn to rig your own with ballyhoo. 3 to 5 lure spread on a small boat you don't have to buy all at once build up your lures use 200lb and you should be ok most wahoo hit the ass but some times not.good luck


----------

